# Freedom for Beagles!!!



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

touching video. i hope each and everyone find a furever home.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Kleenex video!! Happy they no longer live in cages. I hope they all get their forever homes real soon!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I rescued a beagle from a lab when I was a sophomore in vet school. She lived to be 17 years.


----------

